# The animals are getting cold ...



## DaleH (Oct 25, 2018)

... bring them inside!


----------



## KMixson (Oct 25, 2018)

I agree 100%.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 26, 2018)

Like that kid said -- my favorite animal is fried chicken.


----------

